# ENT: Ipex Kwikon vs T&B Carlon



## dsdsds (Jul 12, 2013)

Crappy [wavy] installs leading to difficulty pulling wires aside, for ENT in concrete slabs - my question is Ipex Kwikon or T&B Carlon.

Ipex seems to have nicer round floor boxes, but everything is slightly more expensive than the Carlon stuff. My biggest concern, stub downs, seem to be nearly identical between the two. Which really means I'm back to the choice of all blue (Carlon) or grey with colored stripes (Ipex).

What do people prefer and why?


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I prefer Gal in the deck the way we used to do it here in NYC. Lmao. Seriously though I've never used the smurf tube here hasn't really caught on. Is it a good product? I could just picture that stuff getting drilled through left and right the way these jobs are run now. They're seriously lacking coordination. We had a fitter drill through a PVC conduit with 480v feeders in it. That wasn't pretty.

Btw ....here in the city we usually run EMT and duct tape the fittings. I hate it...looks like **** but gets the job done.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

dsdsds said:


> Crappy [wavy] installs leading to difficulty pulling wires aside, for ENT in concrete slabs - my question is Ipex Kwikon or T&B Carlon.
> 
> Ipex seems to have nicer round floor boxes, but everything is slightly more expensive than the Carlon stuff. My biggest concern, stub downs, seem to be nearly identical between the two. Which really means I'm back to the choice of all blue (Carlon) or grey with colored stripes (Ipex).
> 
> What do people prefer and why?


Royal. Carlon boxes break like sugar when they got in contact with that nasty oil carpenter use on the slab.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> I prefer Gal in the deck the way we used to do it here in NYC. Lmao. Seriously though I've never used the smurf tube here hasn't really caught on. Is it a good product? I could just picture that stuff getting drilled through left and right the way these jobs are run now. They're seriously lacking coordination. We had a fitter drill through a PVC conduit with 480v feeders in it. That wasn't pretty.
> 
> Btw ....here in the city we usually run EMT and duct tape the fittings. I hate it...looks like **** but gets the job done.


You got 4 hours before the iron guys start doing their top and 4500' of pipe to run. Good luck with your emt.


----------



## dsdsds (Jul 12, 2013)

Mate said:


> Royal. Carlon boxes break like sugar when they got in contact with that nasty oil carpenter use on the slab.


The Royal Building Products ENT products look very nice, but the closest distributor or retailer to Los Angeles is 613 miles away in Utah. I'll take your comment on the Carlon boxes as a vote for Ipex :thumbsup:


----------

